# Will I get pregnant? I want to feel my husband...



## ilovemyhusband (Jul 2, 2008)

About 4 years ago I found out I had something called prolactinoma, which made me produce breast milk, but I've never been pregnant. With it other symptoms started coming, like my period becoming very irregular, then my periods stopped altogether. The last time I had a period was 2 years ago. 

Since then, I've gotten married and although we want to have kids one day, we're definitely not ready for kids for a few more years. We've been using condoms faithfully every time we have had sex for the last 2 years, but I really want to feel my husband without a condom on. He is deathly afraid of us getting pregnant before we are ready (for another few years). What are the chances of me getting pregnant if we stop using a condom (with no other contraceptive), especially since I haven't had a period in 2 years?


Sincerely,
Wanting to feel my husband


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you use another contraceptive? I have never heard of this problem that you have but I have read that young girls who have not yet had their first period can get pregnant. If you are ovulating you can get pregnant. Maybe you can get tested to see if you are ovulating, I'm not sure if OTH will work since you are so irregular that you might even ovulate every 3 months or something.


----------



## BlueCreek (May 5, 2008)

You'll have to ask your doctor about that specific problem, but I can tell you that not having your period does not translate into not being able to get pregnant. Plenty of people are irregular and go an extra month or two without a period but can still get pregnant. Also, it might be because your are producing milk, that's one of the main reasons women who give birth don't have periods again until after they stop breast feeding, doesn't mean they can't get pregnant again right away.

Is your medical condition why you can't try any other contraception? 

Unfortunately since you are irregular, it might be hard try the rhythm method (which is really pretty risky anyway.) 

The only other thing I can think of since you are irregular is to try the ovulation kit's women use to get pregnant, only instead of timing it with when you are ready, wait for a few days until after you have peaked before you try unprotected. Ask you doctor about that, probably your safest non-contraceptive option.


----------



## BlueCreek (May 5, 2008)

In regards to the ovulation kit I mentioned, it should be noted that a woman's window to get pregnant during any given cycle is only about 24 hours. Add in the factor that a man's sperm can stay active for 3-4 days, that still easily gives you several weeks for each cycle that you are safe from getting pregnant (though it would be smart to give yourself more of a buffer than that.) 

Talk to your doctor and if the ovulation kits are still accurate given your condition and should be able to use them to start accurately gaging when you ovulate so you know when to use protection.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Read Taking Charge of Your Fertility...I belive it is by Toni Wessler, or something like that. It will explain charting for natural birth control. NO, it is not the "rhythm method" as some people think. You'll have to do it for a few months before you get the hang of it and go condom free once in a while.


----------



## Victoria (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello, have you talked to a health professional about birth control pills? I take a low dose called ortho-tricyclin lo. I would think that if you took Bc pills then you would probally have a regular period too. I guess you can't really do the temperature method, because you aren't having a regular period it wouldn't be accurate. If you tried condom free with no other protection you are likley to get pregnant sooner or later.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

There is a chance you can get pregnant. Are you under a doctor's care for the prolactinoma? In many causes you can be treated with medication and can then take birth control pills. Other than that, there aren't a lot of options.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

With respect of the Earth in mind, I have very strong opinions about human reproduction and a supporter of adoption.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

If you haven't had a period in two years, you chances of conceiving a child are SLIM, but it doesn't guarantee that it won't happen.

What does you doctor say? I highly recommend that you go in to a fertility specialist and get a thorough assessment. They can tell you with good certainly what's going on fertility-wise. This will help you make a decision about what birth control method to use, if any - because, if you are not currently fertile, then clearly you don't need contraception. You can't know that just by the lack of periods, but there are tests that can be done. It will also help you understand what challenges you may face when you try to conceive later on, if any.

Given your history, I would NOT get on the pill or a chemical/biological form of contraceptive. One: you may not need it so why bother with side effects and Two: it may negatively impact whatever chance you have of conceiving a child once you are ready to do so.

Depending on your age, I would also consider that it will likely take you longer than other women to conceive a child, so I wouldn't wait until the last minute, though of course you should be ready.

Another :smthumbup: for "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler. It's a very thorough explanation of the woman's cycle and natural pregnancy avoidance (and conception) methods.


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

ilovemyhusband said:


> About 4 years ago I found out I had something called prolactinoma, which made me produce breast milk, but I've never been pregnant. With it other symptoms started coming, like my period becoming very irregular, then my periods stopped altogether. The last time I had a period was 2 years ago.
> 
> Since then, I've gotten married and although we want to have kids one day, we're definitely not ready for kids for a few more years. We've been using condoms faithfully every time we have had sex for the last 2 years, but I really want to feel my husband without a condom on. He is deathly afraid of us getting pregnant before we are ready (for another few years). What are the chances of me getting pregnant if we stop using a condom (with no other contraceptive), especially since I haven't had a period in 2 years?
> 
> ...


my wife has the "mirena" implant.. so far it works well


----------

